

Quadrotor automatically recovers from failure or aggressive launch, without GPS - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/quadrotor-automatically-recovers-from-failure-or-aggressive-launch-without-gps/

======
digikata
It sounds like this work has expanded the envelope for how wide a set of
inputs the autopilot will stabilize (and that's a bit more difficult at time
of launch - so good going!).

But, the mention of GPS is odd here as GPS is mostly useful for navigation,
not basic vehicle stability (though you can couple it in for longer term
sensor refinement... wether you decide to couple it to your pre-launch
sequence is a separate issue too...).

